# need help



## supr (Dec 12, 2011)

I am having an issue i am married for a year we do have sex regularly but my wife doesnt seem to be satisfied i can make happy only for 2-3 min at the most. Once done she would keep her face as if "oh are your already done, is that all your stamina"
is 2-3 min normal please give sincere answers and suggestion on how to improve stamina and not feel guilty if i cant increase my stamina. Thanks in advance


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Google it.


----------



## rogergrant (Dec 7, 2011)

You could always drag out foreplay. Another alternative is to stop whenever you are getting fairly close to climax and switch positions. It keeps things interesting, while promoting a longer experience. 2-3 minutes seems a bit short, but I'll bet it's not outside the realm of normal variety.


----------



## supr (Dec 12, 2011)

i did my friend but i cant believe what i am finding in yahoo answers etc. i though this forum has genuine people trying to help and share real info. All i need some reliable person giving the real no. I probably can ask doctor but not comfortable to do that as this is just personal and not a problem i believe


----------



## IAMCIV (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife and I married young, at 19 and were virgins. Once we got going we had a lot of sex, but I only lasted a few minutes and bam, she said she orgasmed too. A couple of min later I was ready to go for another 3 minute round (sometimes 3 strokes) and bam, she said she orgasmed too. I was young and dumb, I believed her. Then one day she said we have to talk... I was like "Oh no? What's going to happen?" I braced myself for anything and what she said was a relief and a shock at the same time...

"I've been faking my orgasms, not all of them but I need more time to orgasm when you are inside me." She climaxed through oral, with my fingers, with breast play, but needed more time to climax when I was inside her...

So then I bought Last Forever... J/K but it would have been a good product promo...

I was devestated and felt horrible. I said okay, I will try to do better but you cannot lie to me any more. Sex is about both of us, you are robbing yourself if you are not done, I will help you get to orgasm if I cum and you are still not done. She agreed.

I tried things like kegel exersises. squeezing the muscle between your legs that stops you from peeing and tried my best to last longer, but had varing results. I found a book on tantric sex, which mentioned breathing techniques which also helped, but the best thing to do is not think about it. 

Kegels and proper breathing only work if you are relaxed, so its a combination of things. At present I can last for a while, as long as my wife isn't cumming. If I'm in her and she's cumming, that'll usually push me over the edge, but if she didn't cum I'd stay hard for hours.

My suggestions, masturbate slowly, with her or alone, and focus on the feelings and sensations. Most kids growing up mastubate quickly for different reasons, and don't feel the sensations of pleasure, they get used to the orgasm. So they rush to the orgasm. So get into a different mind set. Have her stimulate you and before you cum stop. Then go again and stop. Try it, ask her to help you help her.

After you learn the point of no return so to speak you will know when you need to stop and breath, or change positions. Or whatever. Now after being together for 12 yrs my wife sometimes likes to make me cum fast, so she knows I'm still too hot and bothered to control myself and yes sometimes its hard to hold it back but these tips hopefully help.

I've learned that orgasms are in the mind, so like you can control your need to pee, (hopefully) you can control your need to cum quickly. It's just a different mind set. 

12 yrs ago I'd cum 2 times to my wifes1. Now she cums 3-4 times to my one. I think we're a little happier with this ratio. 

But that's the beautiful thing about marriage, growing and learning together. Hope this helps.


----------

